# Corsair H60 oder H80 ?



## Herr-Vorragend (25. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ich wollte meinem PC eine neue Kühlung verpassen.

Ich schwanke zwischen der Corsair H60 und der Corsair H80.
Einbauen kann ich beide. Habe schon nachgemessen, bei keiner wird es knapp.
Die H100 fällt raus, da ich im Deckel 2 x 140 mm habe...keine 120er.

Wozu würdet ihr mir raten ?

Mein System:
Phenom II 965 BE
Auf den Radi kommen: 2 x Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PL-PS (PWM-Anschluss)

Ich möchte die Wakü auch gerne zum OC nehmen.
Auch finde ich den Vorteil reizvoll, dass ich die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse blasen lassen kann.

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

wenn du auf extreme oc verzichten kannst, reicht der H60 locker. habe meinen H60 auf nem i5 2500K auf 4 ghz und der überschreitet die 50°C nicht unter prime last... 4,5 ghz wären sicher auch ohne überschreiten der 55°C möglich... also könntest auch zum kleineren greifen.^^ mMn.


----------



## Jamrock (25. Juli 2011)

Würde dir am ehesten zu einer der Antec 620 raten(etwas günstiger als H60 bei identischer Leistung), wobei du mit beiden Corsair nix falsch machen würdest. Musst nur überlegen wieviel OC du mehr raus bekommst (vermutlich) mit nem Aufpreis von gut 25€ (H60 zu H80).

Am Ende würde ich zu einer H60 oder einer Antec620 greifen da die locker für ein ordentliches OC von 4ghz+ reichen sollten (hab mein x6 1055t mit ner ECO ALC(schlechtere Kühlleistung) sogar auf 4Ghz).


MfG Jamrock


----------



## Malkolm (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn OC dein einziger Wunsch ist und du im Besitz eines Midi- oder Big-Towers bist, rate ich dir zu einem großen Luftkühler und Gehäuselüftern.
Kostet die Hälfte und bietet eine für deine zwecke ausreichende Leistung.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Juli 2011)

Entweder gute Luftkühlung(wenn du platz hast) oder richtige Wasserkühlung.


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Entweder gute Luftkühlung(wenn du platz hast) oder richtige Wasserkühlung.


 
das ist einfach eine schwarz-weiße welt, in der hier viele leben. ich hatte angefangen mit guten luftkühlern, dann bin ich zum h50, dann zur richtigen wasserkühlung mit allem drum und dran. hatte en haufen radiator-fläche und bin jetzt wieder bei nem H60 gelandet, weil mein cube keine größere wasserkühlung zulässt. eine wasserkühlung ist schon was schönes, aber auch recht teuer und unbequem. kommt was neues hinzu, den kreislauf aufmachen etc etc. das ist schon recht nervig auf dauer. so empfand ich das... ein h50/60 oder antec h20 hat dagegen eben den vorteil, dass sie recht kompakt sind. sie nehmen kaum platz ein, wie solche riesigen tower kühler und kühlen trotzdem genauso gut. ich würde ab dieser preisklasse nur noch solche komplett-wasserkühler empfehlen. die bieten einfach das beste preis/platz/kühlungsergebnis. wasserkühlung ist natürlich schon besser in hinsicht auf die kühlleistung, aber es nimmt viel platz ein, ist umständlicher und einiges teurer. jedem das seine, aber ich denke, dass du eher jemand bist, der bei 4 ghz zufrieden ist, und keine 4-5 ghz rauskitzeln willst.^^

und bei den 124 euro, die diese komplette wasserkühlung kostet, da kann man direkt den h100 nehmen, welcher auch 240mm fläche besitzt und zudem billiger ist. der einzige nachteil ist die geringere aufrüstbarkeit... wenn aber sowieso nur die cpu gekühlt werden soll, dann ist eine richtige wasserkühlung sowieso deplatziert....


----------



## fuSi0n (25. Juli 2011)

Wie wichtig ist dir denn Lautstärke ?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

fuSi0n schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist dir denn Lautstärke ?


 
Alle mini Waküs haben einen Designfehler - zu enge Lamellen --> brauchen hohe RPM welches in >30db resultiert damit die Temps meist passn oder den Vorstellungen entsprechen 



david430 schrieb:


> wenn du auf extreme oc verzichten kannst, reicht  der H60 locker. habe meinen H60 auf nem i5 2500K auf 4 ghz und der  überschreitet die 50°C nicht unter prime last... 4,5 ghz wären sicher  auch ohne überschreiten der 55°C möglich... also könntest auch zum  kleineren greifen.^^ mMn.


 
Der I5 2500k hat 95TDP - geoced vl so um die 130 kommt aufn vcore an .
Seine CPU hat @ standart schon 125TDP also muss sich ne mini Wakü dann mit 150 TDP + rumschlagn . Wie gesagt gute temps sind schon erreichbar aber die lüfis müssn hoch drehn 2000rpm ^^
Wenns geld da ist ne H80 (Integrierte Lüfisteuerung) oder spar auf ne CUSTOM


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (25. Juli 2011)

So ich hab mir das nochmal genau durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Also zu ner richtigen Wakü neige ich nicht. Wenn ich da auf Quali setze muss ich min. 200 € einkalkulieren. Ist mir zu teuer.

Ne gute Lukü hat für mich keine ersichtlichen Vorteile und nen knappes Kilo Last auf dem Mainboard ist auch eher nicht fein. Zumal es mir Platz ohne Ende im Gehäuse raubt.

Also istt die Frage ob H60 oder H80. 

Auf Hardwareheaven ist nen Test zwischen der H60 und der H80, da holt die H80 lediglich 2°C auf die H60 raus. Da ich die H60 eh mit 2 Noiseblocker BlacksiltentPro betreiben will wird der Unterschied noch geringer ausfallen. Die Pumpen sind bei den Modellen eh identisch.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenns geld da ist ne H80 (Integrierte Lüfisteuerung) oder spar auf ne CUSTOM



Das Stimmt. Jedoch ist das für mich eher ein Nicht-Kauf-Grund.  Die H80 kann zwischen drei Einstellungen umschalten, jedoch variert Sie dann nicht zwischen den Drehzahlen sondern fährt diese dann fix. Sprich für jeden Wechsel der Lüftergeschwindigkeit muss ich das Case aufschrauben - Was für ein undurchdachter Murks. Die wollen halt Ihr Corsair-Link verkaufen  Aber da mein Mainbaord nen sehr guten PWM hat, ist dies eher ein Grund für die H60. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?

PC-Games:
Die Corsair H80 ist mit zwei 120-mm-Ventilatoren ausgestattet, die mit  bis zu 2.500 U/min rotieren. Die Drehzahl lässt sich auf Wunsch auf  2.000 U/min (Balanced) beziehungsweise 1.300 U/min (Low Noise)  reduzieren. Dazu steht eine einfache Lüfterregelung auf dem Gehäuse des  Kühlblocks zur Verfügung. Der Radiator misst 120 x 152 x 38 Millimeter  (B x H x T).

Corsair:
Fan Speed
   (+/- 10%): up to 1300 RPM (Low Noise), 2000 RPM (Balanced), and 2500 RPM (High Performance)


Da ist doch nix variables, oder ? Die rotiert sturr mit 1300 / 2000 / 2500 U/min ?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

Für dich ist ja nur CPU only relevant dann pflanz dir nen 280 rein die lüfis last auf 700 rpm rennen und das wars auch bei oc müssn die net höher rennen
Schau dir mal die ULTIMATIVE P/L Lösung im Custom bereich an --> Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Wenns dus lauter und wirklich billig habn willst dann glei antech 620 und schnall die NBs drauf - brauchst aber Schrauben mit Amerikanischn Gewinde (siehe Aquatuning)

Edit: musst du entscheiden weil ne antec 620 kostet so ~ 50 euro net grad viel + die Schrauben vll 5+ .Hingegen die Custom relativ "teuer" im vergleich zur Atech mit 170euro
Ich weiß net wie viel dir die Dbs wert sind und welche Temps du dir vorstellst, höheres OC von bedeutung?


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Für dich ist ja nur CPU only relevant dann pflanz dir nen 280 rein die lüfis last auf 700 rpm rennen und das wars auch bei oc müssn die net höher rennen
> Schau dir mal die ULTIMATIVE P/L Lösung im Custom bereich an --> Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
> Wenns dus lauter und wirklich billig habn willst dann glei antech 620 und schnall die NBs drauf - brauchst aber Schrauben mit Amerikanischn Gewinde (sieh Aquatuning)
> 
> Edit muss du entscheiden weil ne antec 620 kostet so ~ 50 net grad viel + die Schrauben vll 5 .Hingegen die Custom relativ "teuer" im vergliech zur Atech mit 170


 
hatte eine laing pumpe, ebenfalls nen slim radiator und nen HK3.0 auf meinem damaligen i5 750 drauf. hier wird ja gerade so getan, als wäre eine wasserkühlung, egal welche, das non plus ultra. das ist sie leider nicht. man muss schon ordentlich auf fläche setzen, um wirklich gute vorteile ausfahren zu können. gerade bei slim radiatoren sind die lamellen ziemlich eng beeinander. also nix mit den 700 rpm auf last beim lüfter. wenn man nur das billigste an radiatoren nimmt, kann man gute ergebnisse vergessen. und wie er schon sagte, er will keine billig custom kühlung, die dann nochmals 100 euronen teurer ist, als ein H60.


@fredersteller

habe auch gesehen, dass der unterschied zwischen H60 und H80 wirklich gering ausfällt. auch der unterschied zwischen H60 und H70 war wirklich so gering, dass ich mich vor kurzem auch für den H60 entschieden habe,... wenn man sich gerade die ergebnisse mit gleichen lüfter ansieht, dann merkt man, dass der H60 eigentlich ebenbürtig ist. nur mit den standardlüftern ist der H80 wesentlich besser, aber das ist ja nicht vergleichbar, die drehen auch viel schneller. würde dir also zum h60 raten. du sagtest, dass du den h60 mit 2 noiseblockern betreiben möchtest, aber ebenfalls erwähntest du, dass du auf pwm setzen möchtest. bedenke bitte, dass pwm nur mit 4 poligen lüftern geht, und das sind die meisten nicht... die noiseblocker sind ja auch 3 pin, richtig? die könntest dann mit y kabel auch an die stromversorgung des cpu kühler ranhängen, aber ohne pwm. dann müsstest du voltage regulierung einsetzen. bei dieser weiß ich aber nicht, ob die dann so gut ist bei deinem mainboard... ggf müsstest dann eben zur regulierung ne lüftersteuerung einbauen, aber die gibt es aufm marktplatz schon für en appel und en ei.^^ und auch im web sind die nicht wirklich teuer, damit meine ich 5,25 zoll lüftersteuerungen. beim scythe kaze master ace lassen sich sogar die lüfter auf 3,7 volt einstellen, womit sie aufhören zu drehen... im idle dürfte das der h60 eigentlich schaffen. und unter last kannste ja dann aufdrehen, dann werden sowieso die boxen oder ein headset bemüht.^^


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> hatte eine laing pumpe, ebenfalls nen slim radiator und nen HK3.0 auf meinem damaligen i5 750 drauf. hier wird ja gerade so getan, als wäre eine wasserkühlung, egal welche, das non plus ultra. das ist sie leider nicht. man muss schon ordentlich auf fläche setzen, um wirklich gute vorteile ausfahren zu können. gerade bei slim radiatoren sind die lamellen ziemlich eng beeinander. also nix mit den 700 rpm auf last beim lüfter. wenn man nur das billigste an radiatoren nimmt, kann man gute ergebnisse vergessen. und wie er schon sagte, er will keine billig custom kühlung, die dann nochmals 100 euronen teurer ist, als ein H60.



Only Cpu wird ein 280 locker reichn -  





Uter schrieb:


> PS: Ich rechne ca. 75W pro 120er Radi, einige  rechnen mit 100W, das ist von der Drehzahl und der Art des Radis und  deinen Ansprüchen abhängig.



Weiters kommts drauf an ob er ihn intern oder extern verbaut ^^

Aber wenn er sparn will dann kommt nix an ne antec 620/h60 ran. Die Lüfis tauscht er so oder so ^^


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Only Cpu wird ein 280 locker reichn -


 
klar reicht das, aber ob es auf last auf 700 rpm reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn meine 1000 rpm lüfter schon probleme hatten, unter last die cpu auf unter 60°C zu halten....


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> klar reicht das, aber ob es auf last auf 700 rpm reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn meine 1000 rpm lüfter schon probleme hatten, unter last die cpu auf unter 60°C zu halten....


 Weiß net ob der vergleich von der Fläche passt aber ein 360er ist glaubich mit nen 240er vergleichbar. Mein 1055t wird von 3x T.B silencern @ 800rpm versorgt und unter Prime hatte ich auch mit nen vcore von 1,47 werte unter 60 @3,5ghz bei 27 grad raumtemp
Radi is intern - für infos siehe SIG


----------



## david430 (25. Juli 2011)

btw, hatte auch en 360er. hatte jede fläche bis 360, dabei verschiedene radiatoren... und ob es wirklich so für sich spricht, dass die gerade mal mit der 3 fachen radiatorfläche und 3 fachem preis werte unter 60°C schafft. zudem sind die silencer von enermax noch mit die besten auf 800 rpm,... eine wasserkühlung lohnt sich nunmal erst, wenn man ein wenig extremer ocen will und für weitaus mehr geld weitaus weniger verlangt,... aber der fredersteller scheint die leistung nicht zu brauchen...


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

Wie schon gesagt alles was in den Custombereich geht wird teuer und wenn man da zu sparn beginnt dann kauft man leider 2mal. Bei der Pumpen gibts eh nur 2 richtig gscheite Laning oder aquastreamXt kosten leider alle viel ^^ Da ist man schnell bei 200 für only CPU....
Wenn der TE net viel auf lans geht wär ein Silver Arrow ne option wenn der Platz vorhanden ist wenn net dann is eben eine Antec 620/h60 Goldrichtig. Preislich sind die alle eher in der selben range


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (25. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen ehrlichen Meinungen und guten Ratschlägen.

Ich sehe absolut den Vorteil einer Custom-Kühlung. Aber das ist mir leider zu kostenintensiv (wenn dann will ich was tolles ) und zudem ist es echt zeitaufwendig von der Planung bis zur Fertigstellung.

Ich werde mich jetzt für ne H60 entscheiden, bekomm ich für 52 Takken und aus den Tests geht sie wirklich als P/L-sieger raus.

Zudem gönn ich mir ja den Luxus mit 2x Noiseblocker, so dass ich einen angenehemen Lautstärke-Leistungs-Mix erhalten kann.

Mir gehts beim OC auch nicht um Jagd nach Rekorden, sondern um ein stabiles OC, dass mir gratis etwas mehr leistung bringt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

